
Heart disease contagious?: non-communicable diseases may spread via gut bacteria - graeme
https://www.healthing.ca/diseases-and-conditions/heart-conditions/heart-disease-contagious-study-suggests-non-communicable-diseases-might-be-spread-through-gut-bacteria
======
graeme
Link to the study:
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6475/250.summary](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6475/250.summary)

